# CIA Bin Laden Unit Head Owns CNN



## JBS (Apr 7, 2011)

If you haven't seen the video yet, you are in for a gut-busting laugh towards the end.  I like the reaction of the CNN host on the right.

6.5 minutes and worth every second.   I wonder if he'll be invited back again.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just found this post....just wonderful. Nope,  don't think he will be asked to return...and he is right. My god CNN sucks.


----------



## pardus (Apr 23, 2011)

He's awesome, I'll buy the man a beer.

Stupid CNN twats, thinking they are even on the same playing field as someone like him.


----------



## AWP (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow...they just don't get it and they never will. The economy has nothing to do with Libya? The economy has everything to do with everything.

Great find, Marine.


----------



## lancero (May 6, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## TH15 (May 7, 2011)

His smirk at the end is priceless. "You're just carrying the water for Mr. Obama" AKA "go fuck yourself."


----------



## Crusader74 (May 7, 2011)

Pwned!


----------



## Tiger_Goosebark (May 11, 2011)

Boosh


----------

